# Thanksgiving Potluck Dinner and Festivities For Those Alone and  Others



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Bring a dish if you like or a desert or beverage.  This dinner and festivities of festivities, chatting and revisiting good old memories and making new ones too.  It will last thru Thanksgiving Day and as long as you want 

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Here is some stuffing-


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

and some gravy...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)

Candied Sweet Potato Stacks


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)

Smoked Honey Glazed Ham​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

My husband and I were known for bringing the Costco pies (4 lb apple & pumpkin) because I did never cooked for the dinners.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2022)

Herb Roasted Chicken Thighs​


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

@RadishRose @PamfromTx @OneEyedDiva 

Thanks so much for bringing those exquisite dishes.  I can hardly wait to eat.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2022)

I can't be with you, but I'd like to contribute to the dessert table!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I can't be with you, but I'd like to contribute to the dessert table!


Thank you!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I can't be with you, but I'd like to contribute to the dessert table!


Me too!

But


----------



## IKE (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll bring the turkey.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

IKE said:


> I'll bring the turkey.
> 
> View attachment 251688


Thank you Ike.  We'll have a good snort of that!  Can't drink a lot of whiskey because it knocks me on my ass.....


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Brought a few appetizers for you:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll bring the beer


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2022)

OK....OK.....I'll bring the bird




It's a cornish game hen.....but still


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

@RadishRose and @Gary O' thanks!!  I know we won't run out of  beer.  The cgh looks yummy.  I know we're going to have a good time!,


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Here's a green bean casserole...enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Here is a nice and cozy sectional to have a seat and have your beverages and chat:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

So where's the bong?


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok....I'll bring the bong!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Here's a green bean casserole...enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 251708


Thank you.  It looks mighty tasty


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Ok....I'll bring the bong!


Thanks, girl!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

Some kitties and doggies are on their way here.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2022)

Guess what I'm bringing for late night snacks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> View attachment 251794
> 
> Guess what I'm bringing for late night snacks!


Ooooh, pizza!  I love it and I'm sure it'll be gobbled up in no time!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> View attachment 251794
> 
> Guess what I'm bringing for late night snacks!


Ooooh yeah!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2022)

Thank you all for all the good food you have brought.  It all looks mighty tasty.

I'm trying to get my gratitude going.  I do have a lot to be grateful for.

I have a nice roof over my head, 2 lovely sweet pets, good food, a car, enough clothes, medicine that helps me, low rent payment, still rather healthy, my mind is functioning well and lots more.  

Anyone else want to say what they are grateful for?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2022)

Wine anyone?  Get cozy and have a glass or two or ........lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

Thinking of the fabulous Thanksgiving dinners we used to have at my sister's house. Here is a photo of part of the spread.  My niece is sitting and her S.O. standing next to her. She hates the thought of her picture being on social media so I blurred her face. The hand bottom right was my husband's. And I always sat to his left. There was also macaroni and cheese (probably my niece's...best I've ever had), fried turkey, baked fish and ham on the table.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thinking of the fabulous Thanksgiving dinners we used to have at my sister's house. Here is a photo of part of the spread.  My niece is sitting and her S.O. standing next to her. She hates the thought of her picture being on social media so I blurred her face. The hand bottom right was my husband's. And I always sat to his left. There was also macaroni and cheese, turkey, baked fish and ham on the table.
> 
> View attachment 251964


Very nice photo.  That's a wonderful memory you have!  That food sounds so good.  I'm slow cooking a turkey breast right now.  First time I've used this crockpot.  I got it at a yard sale a few years ago.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

oldpop said:


>


Oh I love those, thanks.  Everybody dig in!


----------



## Trish (Nov 24, 2022)

I won't be alone this Christmas but, if I were, your festive gathering sounds fun.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Trish said:


> I won't be alone this Christmas but, if I were, your festive gathering sounds fun.


Thank you.  This will be a good Thanksgiving celebration if you want to pop in sometime.


----------



## Trish (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you.  This will be a good Thanksgiving celebration if you want to pop in sometime.



Thank you @Ruthanne


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)

My Thanksgiving meal last year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)

Can someone answer this - why is the Thanksgiving meal at 2 pm? It's too late for the midday meal and too early for the evening meal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> Can someone answer this - why is the Thanksgiving meal at 2 pm? It's too late for the midday meal and too early for the evening meal.


At this cebration we eat whenever we want, yay!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Yummeeeee


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm putting the small (5#) turkey breast in the oven at @ 1:00 pm.  Baked the pumpkin pie yesterday evening.  Will bake the corn casserole before I put the turkey in. Stove top stuffing, cranberries, gravy, sweet potatoes, crescent rolls.  Dinner will be served at ~ 3:30.  Seems like a lot for 2 old people and a small furkid.  Feel  free to drop in if you're in the neighborhood!

What am I forgetting?

Macy's parade is on TV, but neither one of us is actually watching it...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I'm putting the small (5#) turkey breast in the oven at @ 1:00 pm.  Baked the pumpkin pie yesterday evening.  Will bake the corn casserole before I put the turkey in. Stove top stuffing, cranberries, gravy, sweet potatoes, crescent rolls.  Dinner will be served at ~ 3:30.  Seems like a lot for 2 old people and a small furkid.  Feel  free to drop in if you're in the neighborhood!
> 
> What am I forgetting?
> 
> ...


Thank you... the same to you!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> Can someone answer this - why is the Thanksgiving meal at 2 pm? It's too late for the midday meal and too early for the evening meal.


We gather at 3:30, have apps and visit awhile, then eat at 5 pm.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2022)

This Birthday Boy is going to bring a cake with 80 candles on it and amaze everyone that I actually have the ability to blow them all out in one breath.
I will probably be slipping into the other room periodically to watch the end of the Macy’s Parade, and the to keep tabs on the National Dog Show. A fellow has to keep tabs on his favorite breeds.
But all of this delicious food will keep drawing me back to add more wonderful food.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Pecos!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 24, 2022)

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone and enjoy your day! *


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a nice and cozy sectional to have a seat and have your beverages and chat:
> 
> View attachment 251714


Hope your beautiful sectional doesn't get stained with food/drinks.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

I am stopping by here, to say that I am thankful for all of you, who make SF a place that I can come to, often, and enjoy the interactions with you, all year long.
Thank you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 24, 2022)

~~~~ Happy ~~~~ Thanksgiving!!!    (I’m keeping up with grandkids, so that a greeting as I run past


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  I was up late last night cooking a turkey breast.  I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone want to hear some music?  I will get something from YouTube.  I just woke up...lol


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

@Pecos


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Thank you Everyone for the Happy Thanksgiving wishes, and mine to all of you, also!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Anyone want to hear some music?  I will get something from YouTube.  I just woke up...lol


That's a great idea, Ruthanne.  
I dont know if it's the best or possibly the worst suggestion for me to name one to consider,  but yesterday, when I was changing tv stations, I ran across something playing the very, extremely old song, _Mashed Potatoes, _which I  hadn't heard in decades, and remembering it was *very funny and fun, *for me.
How much I had loved the catchy tune and lyrics, and dance movements, as a child,  that clearly make no sense and now, are completely ridiculous!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

@Kaila   I hope this is the right song.   Just for you:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> @Kaila   I hope this is the right song.   Just for you:


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

Oh gosh, thank you both, and what a great holiday party this is!  Thank you for it, Ruthanne!
I had a very difficult day, but am now crying tears of laughter, while listening to it.  YES, it's the correct song, Ruthanne, and Radishrose, I forgot that other one, Do the Bird, 
I have no idea why they make me laugh so hard, now, but they do!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Oh gosh, thank you both, and what a great holiday party this is!  Thank you for it, Ruthanne!
> I had a very difficult day, but am now crying tears of laughter, while listening to it.  YES, it's the correct song, Ruthanne, and Radishrose, I forgot that other one, Do the Bird,
> I have no idea why they make me laugh so hard, now, but they do!


So happy that you're getting a good laugh.  That always feels good!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> So happy that you're getting a good laugh.  That always feels good!


It sure does!  And therapeutic, too!  
I hope that someone else at our party, gets a kick out of it, too!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Candied Sweet Potato StacksView attachment 251648


@Pam, I looked for the recipes on Pinterest but I couldn't find them.  This one and the bacon maple carrots.  Could you post the recipes?
They look incredible!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @Pam, I looked for the recipes on Pinterest but I couldn't find them.  This one and the bacon maple carrots.  Could you post the recipes?
> They look incredible!


Good to see you @Gaer I was hoping you'd pop in!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Good to see you @Gaer I was hoping you'd pop in!


Hi Ruthanne!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hi Ruthanne!  Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks, and a most Happy Thanksgiving to you also!  It's always good to see you!  There's plenty of food here and beverages and deserts.  Is there any music you want to hear?  I'm playing DJ now..lol


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

Well, By this time of night you are all pretty well snockered, but I still brought by chocolate fudge!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks, and a most Happy Thanksgiving to you also!  It's always good to see you!  There's plenty of food here and beverages and deserts.  Is there any music you want to hear?  I'm playing DJ now..lol


Oh!  Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney!  Thanks!  Put my quarter in the jukebox!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Here's Roy Orbison:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2022)

I will work on getting those recipes later.  Sorry about that.

Anyone care to help me clean the kitchen?


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


>


Haha!  You know what?  You made my day!  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I will work on getting those recipes later.  Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyone care to help me clean the kitchen?


Well I'll help but a bit later.  Still celebrating yet


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Haha!  You know what?  You made my day!  Thanks!


 Cool!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2022)

@Gaer



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/455215474849761964/

https://iamhomesteader.com/maple-bacon-carrots/

Click on the photos and it will take you to the recipe.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> @Gaer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Thank you Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 24, 2022)

Man oh man, I am stuffed.... yet I am salivating with those two recipes.  I love carrots and sweet potatoes.  I knew I had carrots in the fridge, but did not know they now looked like aliens.   LOL  Yuck!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, By this time of night you are all pretty well snockered, but I still brought by chocolate fudge!


Wow, thank you!  I love chocolate.  I'm not shnockered... Yet., .  I didn't get up till 5 pm today because I was up late cooking turkey.   I'm having a nice time here and also baking some sweet potatoes for myself and anyone who wants some


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Man oh man, I am stuffed.... yet I am salivating with those two recipes.  I love carrots and sweet potatoes.  I knew I had carrots in the fridge, but did not know they now looked like aliens.   LOL  Yuck!


After I dig into that turkey I will be stuffed too.  Plenty of turkey here for all


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> I'm putting the small (5#) turkey breast in the oven at @ 1:00 pm.  Baked the pumpkin pie yesterday evening.  Will bake the corn casserole before I put the turkey in. Stove top stuffing, cranberries, gravy, sweet potatoes, crescent rolls.  Dinner will be served at ~ 3:30.  Seems like a lot for 2 old people and a small furkid.  Feel  free to drop in if you're in the neighborhood!
> 
> What am I forgetting?
> 
> ...


@Buckeye Oh my God your dinner sounds to die for!  I hope you're enjoying your Thanksgiving.  Very nice to see you here.  Would you like some more turkey?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 252023


@debodun thanks so much for bringing the pie!  I know I'll have some of that!   Enjoy your holiday weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This Birthday Boy is going to bring a cake with 80 candles on it and amaze everyone that I actually have the ability to blow them all out in one breath.
> I will probably be slipping into the other room periodically to watch the end of the Macy’s Parade, and the to keep tabs on the National Dog Show. A fellow has to keep tabs on his favorite breeds.
> But all of this delicious food will keep drawing me back to add more wonderful food.


@Pecos Thanks for coming to this celebration and bringing your birthday  cake.  I believe you can blow out all of your candles!  Would you like a beer, wine or some Wild Turkey?  There is plenty here and food too.  I got started late today because I was up late last night cooking turkey.  So the celebration is still going on.  Tons of food here to if you have any room left,, Enjoy yourself


----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> @Pecos Thanks for coming to this celebration and bringing your birthday  cake. I believe you can blow out all of your candles! Would you like a beer, wine or some Wild Turkey? There is plenty here and food too. I got started late today because I was up late last night cooking turkey. So the celebration is still going on. Tons of food here to if you have any room left,, Enjoy yourself


I will dig in and enjoy myself.


----------



## Bella (Nov 24, 2022)

I hope everyone enjoyed Thanksgiving Day! If anyone needs a late night snack, I made sandwiches! 






Leftover Thanksgiving Sandwich​Faced with a mountain of leftover Thanksgiving food? Make a leftover Thanksgiving sandwich! This loaded turkey sandwich is filled with gravy, stuffing, cranberry sauce, and even mashed potatoes for a hefty, hearty way to repurpose this traditional holiday fare.
Ingredients​
▢ 2 slices hearty bread
▢ 2 teaspoons mayonnaise or garlicky mayonnaise (see note)
▢ ¼ cup mashed potatoes heated
▢ 1 large leaf green leaf lettuce
▢ 2 slices roasted turkey heated
▢ 2 Tablespoons prepared turkey gravy heated
▢ ½ cup prepared stuffing heated
▢ 2 Tablespoons cranberry sauce
Instructions​
Heat up mashed potatoes and stir in mayonnaise. Spread evenly onto one slice of bread.
Top the mashed potato layer with lettuce and sliced turkey. Spread gravy evenly over top of the turkey.
Evenly arrange the stuffing over top of the turkey.
Spread cranberry sauce on the other slice of bread, then place it on the stuffing to cap off the sandwich.
Notes​*Mayonnaise: *If your mashed potatoes are fairly plain, you may want to prepare a garlicky mayo to mix in. Simply mix mayonnaise with pressed garlic, lemon juice, salt, and pepper to taste for a rough "aioli".

*Toasting the sandwich:* This sandwich is likely to be very messy if you try and toast it in a pan and then flip it. If you'd like crisp bread, lightly toast it first before assembling.

Bella


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks to all who showed up.  It was a nice time


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

Groan... it sure was swell, but as usual I ate too much.  Light eating and healthy foods for me today.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

What a great party host, she is ... 
@Ruthanne 
Big Thank you, for organizing and re-organizing us; we're a wild and unruly, disorganized bunch!

And you and our party made a big difference for many of us, on that day, for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> What a great party host, she is ...
> @Ruthanne
> Big Thank you, for organizing and re-organizing us; we're a wild and unruly, disorganized bunch!
> 
> And you and our party made a big difference for many of us, on that day, for sure!


Thank you  @Kaila   It is always  nice seeing you!


----------

